# Unrecognized Python ABI (solucionado)

## pelelademadera

buenas, vengo de aca: a ver si alguien me da una mano:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-862581.html

lo que me pasa es que me aparecieron variables nuevas:

python_abis_X.X

y fallan todas las compilaciones relacionadas, incluso portage....

dejo el quote

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # cat /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.3.6-r5/temp/build.log 
> 
> * Package: sys-apps/portage-2.3.6-r5 
> 
> * Repository: gentoo 
> ...

 

graciela!

----------

## gringo

por lo que veo en el otro post tienes 4 pythons instalados, que python tienes activado (eselect python list) ?

prueba con cambiar al python -2.7 que tengas instalado y prueba de nuevo.

saluetes

----------

## pelelademadera

 *gringo wrote:*   

> por lo que veo en el otro post tienes 4 pythons instalados, que python tienes activado (eselect python list) ?
> 
> prueba con cambiar al python -2.7 que tengas instalado y prueba de nuevo.
> 
> saluetes

 

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # eselect python list
> 
> Available Python interpreters:
> 
>   [1]   python2.6
> ...

 

siempre use 2.7....

probe con todos ya y nada... con todos lo mismo

----------

## gringo

pues ni idea la verdad ...

ls -la / usr/bin/python-wrapper y file /usr/bin/python-wrapper pls.

se te ha colgado la máquina haciendo algún emerge y estás seguro de que tu sistema de archivos está limpio ?

saluetes

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> * Package: sys-apps/portage-2.3.6-r5 

 

¿De donde has sacado ese portage?

en mi listado no aparece:

 *Quote:*   

> localhost portage # ls
> 
> ChangeLog       metadata.xml               portage-2.2.1.ebuild
> 
> ChangeLog-2012  portage-2.1.11.62.ebuild   portage-2.2.6.ebuild
> ...

 

Hace una semana o dos que actualicé a gnome-3.8.4 y se me instaló el 2.2.7 ¿a ver si va a ser lo contrario de lo que creemos y es que necesitas instalar python-3.3.

 *Quote:*   

> localhost portage # eselect python list
> 
> Available Python interpreters:
> 
>   [1]   python2.6
> ...

 

Si se te ha roto portage saca uno que funcione de otro ordenador instalaselo e intentalo otra vez.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   * Package: sys-apps/portage-2.3.6-r5  
> 
> ¿De donde has sacado ese portage?
> 
> en mi listado no aparece:
> ...

 no es portage, compilo cualquier cosa que no tenga esa variable y funciona de 10, por ejemplo python que creia que era el del problema.

pasa con portage, con liblvm y q se yo con cuantos paquetes mas que agregaron esa variable...

tengo el arbol de gentoo oficial, no tengo ningun overlay en este momento, limpie layman pensando que era eso....

----------

## esteban_conde

Mirando por ahí he visto esto:http://dev.gentoo.org/~quantumsummers/use_python_guide.xml

Creo que ya lo habia visto antes y supongo que tu también pero mira a ver si te adaptas bien al guión que ponen.

----------

## quilosaq

@pelelademadera:

```
# emerge --sync && emerge portage
```

----------

## pelelademadera

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> @pelelademadera:
> 
> ```
> # emerge --sync && emerge portage
> ```
> ...

 

lo mismo...

ahi limpie portage, estoy clonando el arbol de un tar.gz q baje actualizado xq no sincrtoniza mas como antes, lo hace como git, y no se donde esta el registro, con lo q solo baja los cambios, asi q lo limpie.

me pasan los permisos de /usr/portage ??

son portage:portage no?

chown -R portage:portage /usr/portage

gracias

----------

## quilosaq

Poner propietario a portage:portage es correcto pero puede que no soluciones el problema. Revisa bien 

```
emerge --info
```

 buscado repositorios declarados, variables mal asignadas o desconocidas.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Poner propietario a portage:portage es correcto pero puede que no soluciones el problema. Revisa bien 
> 
> ```
> emerge --info
> ```
> ...

 

bueno, no se si fue la solucion mas ortodoxa, pero solucionado.

los pasos que segui

limpie /usr/portage/*

conserve distfiles que es una particion aparte, con lo que la desmonte

lo que hice a posteriori: visto y considerando que seguia en la misma, limpie tambien /var/db/pkg/*

con esto no tenia absolutamente nada instalado segun portage, pero en realidad estaba, fue medio feo al principio, pense q habia matado mi sistema, pero no, agarre un stage3 q tenia por ahi, lo descomprimi y copie solo el contenido de esa carpeta, con esto tenia el "system" basico instalado segun portage, en realidad el sistema estaba intacto.

emergi portage, no me pregunten porque, pero se fue a una version 2.X, realmente me da lo mismo... asi que emergio sin dramas.

y bueno, el clasico emerge -e system.

con eso levanto todo lo que tenia, pero bueno, para portage no hay nada instalado, asi que estoy recompilando world, pero ya con las X activas y sin drama alguno....

me gustaria saber si hay alguna manera de restaurar ese directorio /var/db/pkg sin recompilar....

pero realmente en este momento estoy interesado en que recompile solamente lo que existe en el arbol oficial, cada compilacion va pisando ficheros ( las colisions) pero simplemente porque segun portage esos ficheros no deberian estar....

cada dia se aprende algo nuevo, y hoy aprendi que layman es una gran herramienta para obtener los ebuilds, pero no para tener en el make.conf....

con lo que me arme mi propio overlay, que ya tenia hace rato, y layman solo lo tengo para obtener el arbol de los overlays que deseo, copio los ebuilds y lo voy manteniendo manualmente asi no tengo estos problemas nuevamente

muchas gracias por la ayuda

espero q no le pase a nadie con poca idea xq es casi para recompilar todo....

PD: voy a hacer un backup ni bien termino con esto....

----------

